# Removing a dent from Honduras mahogany



## Dan9876 (Sep 12, 2007)

I recently banged the edge of a table I made out of Honduras mahogany and made two small dents, the largest being about 1/8" deep at its maximum depth by about 1/4" wide. See attached image. I've had some success with other woods/pieces steaming such dents with water & a clothes iron, but this is an important piece & I want to fix the site the best way possible. The table is unstained & is finished with water based polyurethane. One concern is the wood is MUCH lighter when sanded, it takes months to reach the present color, which this piece got before finishing. Also, what effect might the heat of steaming have on the water poly? Discoloration, etc? I really want to fix this correctly, suggestions?

Thanks

Dan


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

The finish in the dent will likely not be sufficient to prohibit steam or even a direct water application. You could try just keeping it wet with drips of water. But, I'm thinking that it's a pretty deep gouge and it will likely not come out far enough.

One fix would be to carve out a shape of with pointed ends and a wider middle...like a boat plug you see in plywood. Get a nice fit with some like grained and color Mahogany and glue in place. Have the scab piece slightly larger than the repair. 

When dry, and being on the corner like that, the fix may not be that apparent when sanded and recoated.










 







.


----------



## chemmy (Dec 13, 2011)

Dan9876 said:


> I recently banged the edge of a table I made out of Honduras mahogany and made two small dents, the largest being about 1/8" deep at its maximum depth by about 1/4" wide. See attached image. I've had some success with other woods/pieces steaming such dents with water & a clothes iron, but this is an important piece & I want to fix the site the best way possible. The table is unstained & is finished with water based polyurethane. One concern is the wood is MUCH lighter when sanded, it takes months to reach the present color, which this piece got before finishing. Also, what effect might the heat of steaming have on the water poly? Discoloration, etc? I really want to fix this correctly, suggestions?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


You say fix it correctly? it it was me i would simply cut it off if the dimensions were not critical, are they? If not, then you could cover all the wood with cardboard except for the new edge and leave it out in the direct sun for sevral days or less to blend the newly cut wood into the other. I direct sun it should not take months to do so. At least that is my opinion.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*A table edge?*

That is a very sharp corner for a table in my opinion. If you rest your arms on it with any pressure... such as falling asleep during dinner conversations.... you will cut off the circulation to your arms and drop your fork or worse case your beer. 
I would either chamfer it at 45 degrees or round it over to reduce the sharp edge and to prevent future incidents. JMO  bill


----------



## Dan9876 (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. To clarify (regarding the edge), this is actually the LEG of a small decorative table (pic below). I put it on its side to make taking the pic easier. I appreciate the input & would like to hear any other ideas anyone might have.

Dan


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

i think any 'fix' will end up being seen and YOU will always know its there. my 1st thought was soften the edge - till you clarified and added the last pic. if it were me i would run it thru the tablesaw and trim off the dent. ( means doing the same for the other leg too )

use blue painters tape to make sure the face of the leg doesnt get scratched going thru the saw. its a beautiful table BTW


----------



## Dan9876 (Sep 12, 2007)

bob sacamano said:


> i think any 'fix' will end up being seen and YOU will always know its there. my 1st thought was soften the edge - till you clarified and added the last pic. if it were me i would run it thru the tablesaw and trim off the dent. ( means doing the same for the other leg too )
> 
> use blue painters tape to make sure the face of the leg doesnt get scratched going thru the saw. its a beautiful table BTW


Thanks Bob. I am leaning towards just resawing the edge, (and I TOTALLY agree about the part where I'd still know it was there if I did a "repair" ;-) Just still wondering about the issue of the wood not darkening evenly.


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

eventually it'll all come about to the same color. maybe a few mins in the sun will speed the process before the finish goes on. 

i gotta ask.........how many f-bombs did ya drop when the dent happened ? 

good luck to ya and let me know how you fix it


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Dan9876 said:


> I recently banged the edge of a table I made out of Honduras mahogany and made two small dents, the largest being about 1/8" deep at its maximum depth by about 1/4" wide. See attached image.
> 
> Dan


It's worthwhile to give specific details when posting a question. The location of the damage from this could be understood it's on the edge of the top. Simply stating where the damage is might bring about suggestions more appropriate to coming up with a solution.

In line with design elements, suggestions for a repair to a leg may differ from one to a top.










 







.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> It's worthwhile to give specific details when posting a question. The location of the damage from this could be understood it's on the edge of the top. Simply stating where the damage is might bring about suggestions more appropriate to coming up with a solution.
> 
> In line with design elements, suggestions for a repair to a leg may differ from one to a top.
> 
> ...


+1 I fully agree. Change of plan. It's on a leg. Knock it down with sandpaper and be done. Nobody will be looking down there. Baahaahaaaa


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

It is helpful to put a reference in the photo like a ruler or a coin. 
A dent like that probably is going to be part of the piece. Poly is particularly hard to repair as it sits on the wood limiting the steam fix. Further coats don't adhere or blend in as well as oil finishes.
That's an attractive table. Is it a sale piece that has to be fixed?
Another idea is to "distress" the rest of the project. There are articles written on ways to "age" projects. One ding looks bad but Los of dings become part of the patina.


----------

